# ICB2.0 - Entscheidung Rahmendesign [Ergebnis online!]



## nuts (14. September 2014)

In den vergangenen Wochen haben wir hier im Forum erneut super Input, Skizzen und Ideen gesammelt. Heute stehen drei Entwürfe zur Abstimmung, mit denen wir festlegen, wie das Design des ICB2.0 weiterentwickelt werden soll. Einen Hängebauch weist aber keiner der Entwürfe auf.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Entscheidung Rahmendesign [Ergebnis online!]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## foreigner (14. September 2014)

Wie auch Stefan Stark schon bestätigt hat, muss ein H-Hinterbau nicht zwangsläufig asymmetrisch sein. Das kommt ganz auf die Ausarbeitung und Form des Yokes an. Ein dreideimensional symmetrischer H-Hinterbau ist sicherlich möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (14. September 2014)

ich find das design von puderluder sehr ansprechend, das Y design hat was.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2014)

H.....ich mags stabil und sicherer für Dämpfer und Buchsen.

G.


----------



## FrankyFire (14. September 2014)

Also ich würde so einen Hinterbau in H-Bauweise doch sehr bevorzugen. So kann man mehr Reifenfreiheit schaffen, was insbesondere bei schlechtem Wetter ein wichtiger Punkt ist.
Vom Hauptrahmen her gefällt mir Waldbauernbub am Besten. Aber der Hinterbau bei Foreigner ist einfach schöner, und viel schlechter sieht der Hauptrahmen auch nicht aus.


----------



## Ericvdm (14. September 2014)

Foreigner!!! Iwas muss man ja mal beitragen


----------



## BrandX (14. September 2014)

Bei einem Eingelenker sollte der Hinterbau aus Stabilitätsgründen schon ein geschlossenes Dreieck bilden.Daher scheidet für mich die
Y-Strebe schon einmal aus,da sie nach oben hin offen verläuft und aus meiner Sicht keine echte Querverstrebung darstellt.Auch optisch
gefällt mir diese Variante nicht.Daher tendiere ich schon einmal zu der Hinterbauvariante von foreigner und superturbo.Diese sieht nicht
nur stabiler aus sondern verleit dem ICB 2.0 auch einen gewissen Wiedererkennungswert,den es so bei anderen Herstellern nicht gibt.
Bei dem Hauptrahmen ist es ja auch ungleich schwieriger,da alle Designs schon mal irgendwo vorgekommen sind.Hier wären dann die
recht coolen hydrogeformten Rohrdesigns von superturbo eine Alternative.Wobei ich glaube,das die aus Kostengründen nicht zum Einsatz
kommen werden.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Da Burli (14. September 2014)

H Hinterbau am Puderluder, das wäre für mich das Optimum!


----------



## Tobias (14. September 2014)

Der H-Hinterbau will mir einfach nicht gefallen - von der Seite zwar schön aber vorn schräg vorne / vorne nicht gelungen.


----------



## ultima88 (14. September 2014)

Ein Entwurf schafft es als einziger die Dämpferlage in den Rahmen zu integrieren.
Dazu eine frische, kantige Optik ohne Sitzrohr-Verstrebung wie man es an 9 von 10 Bikes sieht.

Klarer Fall: Waldbauernbub +1


----------



## veraono (14. September 2014)

Für mich ganz klar:
Variante "H"
da Foreigner und Superturbo letztlich auf einen realisierbaren Rohrsatz bereinigt fast gleich aussehen werden und die Sitzrohrverstrebung bei Foreigner einfach besser aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (14. September 2014)

das puderluder1 ist für mich das stimmigste konzept.


----------



## BrandX (14. September 2014)

Das kann ja heiter werden.4 Threads 4 verschiedene Meinungen.Egal was rauskommt,es ist so verdammt schwer,es Allen recht zu machen.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2014)

"Die H-Bauweise wird zum Sitzrohr nicht symmetrisch auszuführen sein, weil das Yoke Platz für den Antrieb macht - ihr aber mittig über den Rädern, und nicht mittig über dem Yoke sitzen wollt."

Also der sret teil von satz ist falsch, weil "geht nicht, gibt's nicht" und den zweiten teil verstehe ich nicht...

ich bin natürlich auch fürs H, weil steifer. Hübsch mach den hinterbau dann der stefan 
Und die geraden rohre vom foreigner gefallen mir am besten. Ich hätte jetzt nurnoch einen hinterbau, bei dem der bremssattel ins dreieck passt.


----------



## PamA2013 (14. September 2014)

Wie sieht das denn mit Der asymetrischen kettenstrebe aus, wird das nochmal seperat abgestimmt? Ich finde asymetricher kettenstreben nämlich kotzreizauslösend hässlich, würde aber ansonsten das Konzept von Foreigner mit am besten finden. Obwohl ich so ein knick unten im unterrohr auch ganz schnieke finde, wo dann am ende auch noch platz für den Flaschenhalter entstehen könnte für die die ihn brauchen


----------



## Plumpssack (14. September 2014)

Bin mir sehr unschlüssig bei dieser Wahl...Ich finde Waldbauernbubs Hauptrahmen synergiert super mit unserem Kinematikkonzept und sieht auch am elegantesten aus, der Y-Hinterbau sagt mir aber überhaupt nicht zu.
Foreigners Hinterbau ist wie PamA sagt gut aber die asymmetrischen Kettenstreben sind halt blöd..
So ungefähr Foreigners Hinterbau in symmetrisch und etwa passend zu Waldbauernbubs Hauptrahmen würde ich gerne wählen

Bzw. ein Hauptrahmen im Waldbauernbubstyle mit H-Hinterbau fehlt.


----------



## hnx (14. September 2014)

Selbst wenn man nur die 4 Konzepte in ihre Bestandteile aufdröselt kommen wir auf eine ziemlich hohe Menge wählbarer Kombinationen und ich denke nicht, daß dabei ein repräsentatives Ergebnis bei rumkommt, wenn Menge der Wahlmöglichkeiten und Menge der Abstimmenden nur ein 10-faches von einander sind. Da muss uns schon wer in Form von Vorauswahl helfen und man wählt den besten Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> "Die H-Bauweise wird zum Sitzrohr nicht symmetrisch auszuführen sein, weil das Yoke Platz für den Antrieb macht - ihr aber mittig über den Rädern, und nicht mittig über dem Yoke sitzen wollt."
> 
> Also der sret teil von satz ist falsch, weil "geht nicht, gibt's nicht" und den zweiten teil verstehe ich nicht...
> 
> ich bin natürlich auch fürs H, weil steifer. Hübsch mach den hinterbau dann der stefan


Praktisch macht man die Frästeile, in denen die Achsaufnahme des Lagerpunktes liegen, bei der H Bauweise gleich bis rauf zum Knick. Da schweißt man dann die geraden Streben an, die zu den Sitzstreben führen. Wenn man das linke Frästeil über dem Lager etwas Richtung Sattelrohr führt, dann kann man die Streben symmetrisch führen.



PamA2013 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit Der asymetrischen kettenstrebe aus, wird das nochmal seperat abgestimmt? Ich finde asymetricher kettenstreben nämlich kotzreizauslösend hässlich, würde aber ansonsten das Konzept von Foreigner mit am besten finden. Obwohl ich so ein knick unten im unterrohr auch ganz schnieke finde, wo dann am ende auch noch platz für den Flaschenhalter entstehen könnte für die die ihn brauchen


Das ist mir eigentlich egal. Asymmetrische Kettenstreben sind halt eigentlich sinnvoll und fallen in der Praxis am Bike so gut wie nicht auf, daher sind die im Entwurf.
Flaschenhalter ist übrigens raus. Passt auch mit Knick im Unterrohr nicht rein.


----------



## veraono (15. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Foreigners Hinterbau ist wie PamA sagt gut aber die asymmetrischen Kettenstreben sind halt blöd..
> So ungefähr Foreigners Hinterbau in symmetrisch und etwa passend zu Waldbauernbubs Hauptrahmen würde ich gerne wählen


Die Kettenstreben sind doch bei jedem Entwurf asymmetrisch!?


----------



## nuts (15. September 2014)

Jenau, die asymmetrischen Kettenstreben sparen ganz gut Gewicht. Sie werden dank der neuen Umwerferposition nicht so stark asymmetrisch wie an dem auf der Eurobike gezeigten Fktsmuster sein, das finale Design entsteht dann mit dem finalen Yoke (das ist die Verbindung von linker und rechter Kettenstrebe und dem Hauptlager).


----------



## mpmarv (15. September 2014)

superturbo gefällt mir nach wie vor am besten. 
Nur hätte ich hier gerne den Hinterbau in Y Bauweise.... aber man kann nicht alles haben =)


----------



## -MEGADETH- (15. September 2014)

Rahmenform ist zweitrangig!

Farbe ist viel wichtiger!

Ich plädiere für PINK!


----------



## PamA2013 (15. September 2014)

-.- Habt ihr denn auch an die Vorrichtung zum Elektro motor montieren gedacht? Weil die steilen stiegen in meiner Feierabend Runde kommt man mit muskelkraft nicht hoch! Und zwei löcher am hinterbau zum montieren von Stützrädern wäre auch ganz nett.


----------



## koboldius (15. September 2014)

Das Design von Waldbauernbub gefällt mir am besten (Parallele zu dem Dämpfer). Die anderen Designs sind auch sehr gut aber mir gefallen nicht so ganz die optisch sehr langen und steilen Oberrohre der ersten zwei Designs. Durch das gebogene Oberrohr wirkt der Rahmen irgendwie harmonischer imho. Jetzt noch einen H-Hinterbau beim Waldbauernbub-Konzept und es wäre noch besser


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Rahmenform ist zweitrangig!
> 
> Farbe ist viel wichtiger!
> 
> Ich plädiere für PINK!


Ich, passend zum Hügeleisen, für PLONK!


----------



## Baitman (16. September 2014)

Kann man denn generell schon mal ne Aussage treffen mit welchem Rohrdesign man den leichtesten Rahmen umsetzen kann ohne an Stabilität einzubüßen?


----------



## foreigner (16. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Kann man denn generell schon mal ne Aussage treffen mit welchem Rohrdesign man den leichtesten Rahmen umsetzen kann ohne an Stabilität einzubüßen?


Allgemein, gab´s da noch keine Aussage. Das hängt dann auch von den in Frage kommenden, und zu bekommenden Rohrsätzen ab. Ich denke, daher ist da schwer eine Aussage zu machen. Zum Thema Hinterbau ist aber vielleicht das hier ganz interessant, beginnend mit dem 3. Beitrag von nuts:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...uchschwein-und-bananenschwinge.719528/page-33

Die dort angesprochene Knickstab Diskussion ist eine ältere. Da ging es um das Problem, dass der Dämpfer samt Verlängerung einen Knickstab darstellt, der bei Belastung und gleichzeitigem seitlichem Verschieben (Verwinden) des Hinterbaus die seitliche Verwindung noch verstärken würde. Daher war damals der Konsenz, dass der Hinterbau im Bereich Hauptlager bis Dämpfer-(Verlängerungs-)Aufnahme so steif wie möglich sein muss, damit es nur wenig seitliche Verschiebung überhaupt gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (16. September 2014)

Ich finde wir sollten primär über die Form des Hauptrahmens abstimmen, und dann einen passenden, vorallem stabilen HInterbau (das wäre dann ja scheinbar mit H abstützung) dranbauen! Es wäre schade, wenn zwei tolle Konzepte nur auf Grund der Hinterbausteifigkeit rausfallen würden!
(so unterschiedlich sind die Rahmendesigns ja nicht, dass man da nicht kombinieren könnte!)

Gruß Burli


----------



## nuts (16. September 2014)

Howdy,
ich stehe leider im ordentlich verspäteten ICE und kriege den Hotspot nicht zum laufen. Deshalb dauert die Auswertung des Ergebnis noch an - Sorry! 
-Stefanus


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. September 2014)

DB und Telekom in bester Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## nuts (16. September 2014)

Hotspot läuft, Zug nicht 





Für uns eindeutig genug, keine Stichwahl abzuhalten. Dabei könnte das Ergebnis nur bestärkt werden (egal, wen wir als umfrage-zweiten wählen würden): H-Hinterbau, möglichst gerade Rohre, kurzes Gusset - weiter geht's.

In nicht mal 3 Wochen sollen einige von euch auf den Rädern sitzen. Dazu in Kürze mehr.


----------



## Goddi8 (16. September 2014)

Na denn. Glückwunsch an Foreigner!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2014)

Kommt da nun ne Gravur "Designed by..." auf den Rahmen oder gibts als Danggeschö ein ICB-Radiergummi?


----------



## Kharne (16. September 2014)

Letztes Mal wurde ein Rahmen unter den Leuten, die sich am Meisten eingebracht haben verlost, fände ich angemessen


----------



## foreigner (16. September 2014)

Danke
Freut mich, dass es so gut an kam.
Und juhu, H-Hinterbau. Gefällt mir auch technisch besser.


----------



## ONE78 (16. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ... H-Hinterbau, möglichst gerade Rohre, kurzes Gusset - weiter geht's.
> 
> In nicht mal 3 Wochen sollen einige von euch auf den Rädern sitzen. Dazu in Kürze mehr.



sehr schön, also bin ich nicht allein mit meinen wünschen!
ich würde auch soooo gern probefahren, muss aber erstmal meine knochen heile machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich würde auch soooo gern probefahren, muss aber erstmal meine knochen heile machen



Da sagst du was. Da ich jetzt weder am Hinterbausystem, noch am Rahmendesign (und zum Teil vielleicht auch an der Geo) so ganz unschuldig bin, würde es mich auch mal schon sehr interessiern wie sich das Gerät so macht. Und meine Knochen sind zum Glück heil .

Übrigens, gute Besserung!


----------



## waldbauernbub (16. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Danke
> Freut mich, dass es so gut an kam.


Gratulation auch von mir, hast es dir verdient ... 



... auch wenn's mich vor dem H schon gruselt ...


----------



## foreigner (16. September 2014)

Ach, optisch waren eigentlich alle vier gut. Der H-Hinterbau gefällt mir halt besser und ist mir aus Steifigkeits-gründen halt auch lieber. Das war ja immer der Punkt, an dem ich noch skeptisch war.

@nuts : Dann erläutere bald mal, wie´s weiter geht !


----------



## PamA2013 (17. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Letztes Mal wurde ein Rahmen unter den Leuten, die sich am Meisten eingebracht haben verlost, fände ich angemessen


Ich habe viel genörgelt, zählt das als einbringen?


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2014)

Das lassen wir mal den nuts und die Anderen entscheiden


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hotspot läuft, Zug nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ja, bei dem Ergebnis brauchts wirklich keine zweite Wahl mehr.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (17. September 2014)

Sehr sehr schick, auch wenn ich mir die Kombi aus zwei Entwürfen gewünscht hätte, was allerdings nicht zur Wahl stand 

Gerne darf auch eins der Versuchradl bei mir landen - ich werde es auch fleißig prügeln


----------



## help (17. September 2014)

Bin schon auf den nächsten Prototypen gespannt


----------



## konsti-d (17. September 2014)

@nuts : den Foreigner solltet ihr echt Probe fahren lassen, hätte er sich verdient. Auch wenn mir der H-Hinterbau in deinem 3-D-Entwurf leider gar nicht gefällt... ich hoff das wird bis zur Serie schöner. Technisch ist das bestimmt die bessere Lösung und eigentlich sag ich ja auch immer Form-Follows-Function... 


Aja und Glückwunsch an den Foreigner und Alutech. Wird wohl ein geiles Rad werden...


----------



## superturbo (17. September 2014)

@foreigner verdienter Sieger!! Wenn das Bike so wird, wird es sehr cool. Gratulation!


----------



## Ghost86 (17. September 2014)

Finds interessant 82% bevorzugen ein gerades Oberrohr  (Ich übrigens auch). Warum machen die ganzen Hersteller dann nur in letzter Zeit immer so viele Rahmen mit knicke im Oberrohr


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. September 2014)

Damit auch kurzbeinige Menschen draufpassen.


----------



## DHVEF (19. September 2014)

Glückwunsch an foreigner. Dein Vorschlag sieht echt gut aus und du hast generell viel geleistet. Danke.


----------

